

Ask HN: Dev w/ Journalists, how can I push them to write about SOPA and PIPA? - arthurgibson

I'm a dev going to a online journalist meetup today, they keep telling me news orgs and journalist don't take sides. I need some help showing that it affects them.
======
beatpanda
Speaking as a journalist, they're never going to take sides, and you're not
going to convince them. What you should do is convince them to look into the
correlation between cosponsors of SOPA/PIPA and entertainment industry
donations in a comprehensive way.

You could also wonder aloud to them how it is that an issue that doesn't even
register on voters' radar got on the legeslative fast track, and who caused
that to happen.

What meetup is this? Is it in the bay area?

~~~
arthurgibson
it was ONA Boston, the meeting got thrown in the direction of debating whether
BuzzFeed was worthy of serving Political content.

